# Smoked Alligator



## cromag

In show of support for the Vols beating the Gators I had some smoked alligator, so can someone tell me how to get the awful taste of that gator out of my mouth!! I'll pass next time I'm offered gator meat.


----------



## eman

Gator does not taste awful. It is great fried like fish or made into a sauce piquant.

 Never tried to smoke it but it sounds like someone ruined some good gator.


----------



## werdwolf

Only had gator once years ago and remember it was good, grilled on an open fire.


----------



## fpnmf

Gator has a fairly neutral taste.  I use it when I make jamblaya in the DO on campouts. Takes on a great flavor.

  Craig in Atlanta


----------



## walle

eman said:


> Gator does not taste awful. It is great fried like fish or made into a sauce piquant.
> 
> Never tried to smoke it but it sounds like someone ruined some good gator.


Gotta agree 110% with the EMAN on this one - aligator sauce piquant is one of my favorites!

As close as I've come to smoking them, were some little ones I did in a cajun microwave - they were very good.  I marinaded them overnight in italian dressing and garlic, then just seasoned them up on the outside (back in the day before I knew of rubs, etc.).  I'm guessing I used some Tony's, garlic salt, and greek seasoning.

Gator is a tough meat that has to be cooked to break it down, but it is good.

I'm guessing you just got a bad batch, Craig in Atlanta.


----------



## gatorfan316

Either the meat was bad, the person didn't know how to cook it or it wasn't bled properly when it was killed.

It does NOT taste like chicken no matter what people say but it is a good tasting meat that can be great if cooked right.


----------



## pineywoods

I suspect the cook just like the Vol team just couldn't come up with a winning recipe and the proper procedures


----------



## dmcdow

I think that there was some tongue in cheek in cromag's post


----------



## mythmaster

Tastes like chicken. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL, that made me think of zombies which led me to this video which made me laugh uncontrollably:


----------



## smoke_chef

gator = good

who ever cooked it for you = bad


----------



## bluechip

If it tasted that awful, then someone must have not trimmed off the fat...Just a little piece of alligator fat will ruin a whole pot of sauce piquante' or fried, or smoke.....


----------



## cromag

It was a BBQ shack and he smoked it. Said it came from his meat distibutor and that's all I know about it. I guess deep fat fried would be better but he only had a smoked chunk of meat and I didn't care for it... and yes Florida beat up on TN again for the 6th game in a row


----------



## miamirick

sorry cromag the only way a gator tastes good is fried up

i guess the only way to get the bad taste out of your mouth is to score a few more points


----------



## lennyluminum

fpnmf said:


> Gator has a fairly neutral taste.  I use it when I make jamblaya in the DO on campouts. Takes on a great flavor.
> 
> Craig in Atlanta


hey Craig you should Post that recipe for us all it sounds like a good idea !!!!!


----------



## rp ribking

Bluechip said:


> If it tasted that awful, then someone must have not trimmed off the fat...Just a little piece of alligator fat will ruin a whole pot of sauce piquante' or fried, or smoke.....




I was watching a show called Swamp People and they said to MAKE SURE that you cut ALL the FAT OFF or it will ruin your day.


----------



## big-guy

Gator is fine meat treat like any white fish, batter and fried is terrific, It doesn't have enough fat to smoke IMHO. Makes fine sausage too.


----------



## fpnmf

I will post it in the dutch oven section next week...  


lennyluminum said:


> hey Craig you should Post that recipe for us all it sounds like a good idea !!!!!


----------



## pandemonium

mythmaster said:


> Tastes like chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that made me think of zombies which led me to this video which made me laugh uncontrollably:


haha that is funny


----------



## cullowheedawg

Thinking about cooking Gator either for UGA/LSU  game but esp. for ga/fl  was going to make a chile but had thought about smoking about 2 hours first for flavor  what about brining it to get more moisture in meat, wrip in bacon and smoke maybe 2 hours then cut in small chunks for chile.  What do you think.  Cullowheedawg


----------



## southernpatriot

If you got some bad gator, just try a different tact next time--win!  Just as we do in football, baseball, cooking,  and a few other things.


----------



## jlhog

I love deep fried gator


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi all! Great thread!

I smoke a lot of alligator (not fried) and add it to gluten-free pasta and it's AMAZING!!!

Soft, juicy, succulent - and with some Smoked Chardonnay Sea Salt, it's downright delicious!!!

Yes alligator is absolutely beautiful and tasty stuff!

Cheers!!! - Leah













DSCF3272.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 29, 2014


















DSCF3271.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 29, 2014


















DSCF3555.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 29, 2014


----------



## gbduke

cromag.dont eat the fat of a alligator!it must be clean, clean and cleaner!its tastes alot better than it looks once its preped right!hope this helps.


----------

